# New meeces :D



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Well originally I was getting two.... and then came back with five... :roll:

Little female with a heart face:









Spotty female!









Spotty head female:









Another little variegated female 









There's a variegated buck too but he was too busy munching to come out and be photographed!


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Kallan said:


> Spotty head female:


 OMG it's SO beautiful..
You just ship that one to Denmark


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're all gorgeous Kallan.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

LUX said:


> OMG it's SO beautiful.. You just ship that one to Denmark


I like her too - and the fact that her markings are very clearly demarcated


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Remarkable looking little meeces; the one with the weird little splodge of black on her face especially. The first spotty doe amost looks like a merle. Are any of her patches solid?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly mice


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Well originally I was getting two.... and then came back with five... :roll:
> 
> Little female with a heart face:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, 2 and 3 did not make it through the first week


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh what a shame, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Well, 2 and 3 did not make it through the first week


  Poor mousies  I hope the rest are okay


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that was a swift illness.I hope it's not catching.What do you think they had wrong with them?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that kallan, they were lovely mice too. I like the little variagated, very sweet. Hope they are doing okay now. x


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

thats a shame, the varigated girl was gorgeous too.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What a shame lovely mice too.


----------

